# Iliotibial band syndrome



## taylov519 (Aug 25, 2009)

The doctor gave a steroid injection for this condition, my question is this: would I use 20610 or 20550, 20551?  From what I was able to find out about Iliotibial band syndrome is that it is inflammation of a band of fibrous tissues that run from the thigh to the tibia.  It is not located in the knee joint, therefore 20610 wouldn't be appropriate.  Your thoughts....


----------



## mbort (Aug 25, 2009)

this is really going to depend on the documentation and the insertion.  To use 20610, the joint does not necessarily have to be entered s the code does state joint OR bursa.


----------



## taylov519 (Aug 25, 2009)

chart note states "injected along the iliotibial band."


----------



## mbort (Aug 25, 2009)

I would query the doc, thats not enough info to make that determination.


----------



## aclements (Aug 25, 2009)

You need a little more information, but are probably looking at 2055X depending on the information received.


----------



## taylov519 (Aug 26, 2009)

thanks everyone!


----------

